
Blood from human teens rejuvenates body and brains of old mice - fraqed
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2112829-blood-from-human-teens-rejuvenates-body-and-brains-of-old-mice/
======
ALee
Again, Peter Thiel was onto something: [http://www.inc.com/jeff-
bercovici/peter-thiel-young-blood.ht...](http://www.inc.com/jeff-
bercovici/peter-thiel-young-blood.html)

------
chenshuiluke
Now vampires know who to target lol

